# Director Sidney Lumet Dead at 86



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> Sidney Lumet, the award-winning director of acclaimed films such as "Network," "Serpico," "Dog Day Afternoon" and "12 Angry Men," has died. He was 86.
> Lumet was nominated for Academy Awards four times as a director. He never won, but he did receive an honorary lifetime achievement Oscar in 2005.
> "Network," a scathing view of the television business, proved to be his most memorable film and created the enduring catch phrase, "I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore!"
> Many of his films, including "Serpico" and "Dog Day Afternoon," showed the grittier side of New York City.
> His movie directing debut was 1957's "12 Angry Men," starring Henry Fonda.


Full Article


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Saw that on Yahoo earlier......RIP Sidney


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Used that quote the other day


----------

